# 575 newholland square baler



## BCFENCE

Looking at buying a new baler, What do you guys think about them, I use a deere right now but can get better deal on the new holland and i like newholland to 
THANKS THOMAS


----------



## OhioHay

We switched to inline balers and 2001 and really like them over the new holland and or John Deere.


----------



## BCFENCE

I know hesston makes a good baler but all the dealers here are green or blue and the green ones now are hard to negotiate with. The green dealer that i used to buy from had to get bigger or get out, so now he sales blue ones, I like my jd tractors but i like newholland hay EQ.
THOMAS


----------



## Production Acres

used to use an old for baler - worked good. Upgraded to an inline International baler - same as MF or Heston. Bales were more square than any other baler we have ever used. Baler is simple as is always behind you adn you aren't so wide going around teh farm and down roads, etc. Easier to drive over teh windrow, etc. We got a little bigger and needed another baler and about this time we started actually treating the hay like a crop and our windrows got bigger. We started having a lot of problems with the inline baler. The windrows were too big and we kept dragging clumps in the hay with the hitch and then plugging the baler. Additionally the pickup was too narrow for big rows. We went to the 575 NH baler - bigger pickup - not driving over the windrow so you aren't mashing dry hay into the wet dirt - keeping a loose windrow for presentation to the baler. Really like the baler. In thick hay, the baler will keep up with a NH BR740 4'x5' rd baler all day, even with net wrap on the baler. In thin hay the rd baler will leave it, but not in thick hay.
That having been said, we are now putting up everything in large squares, but you are using larger tractors, and now we understand better how to prepare the tractor. Spread the wheels to the maximum, flip the drawbar up, take off everything at back of tractor - 3pt hitch, etc. The bigger tractors just have a lot more clearance under them as well. 
We really like JD tractors, but our balers are NH. Wouldn't mind a Hesston, or maybe a Krone, but for small balers, NH owns the market. You hear some really good things about the Freeman balers as well.


----------



## BCFENCE

My dealer tells me the best deal will be the last week of this month, So i guess im going to go spur the economy . You no i guess it never ends, it seems you allways need something wether it be EQ or barns or cows. farm life is never dull . THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT , THOMAS


----------



## deerrunhaycp

you can't go wrong with the 575, it can eat some hay. If your gonna be baling for a stack wagon, get the bale case extension, it help with the bale shape and density alot. New Holland updated there balers this year, I believe the new number is a BC 5040. They made some really good updates to make the machine easier to service.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL

One thing left out about any new baler ....is someone else hasn't already screwed it up! Cut my teeth on a 276 NH good baler before the bad operator. On top of that I didn't know how to operate it either. I like the inlines, but have a sid delievery currently. Used an inline for a couple of days and the end result looks almos perfect. Plus I was in a really big hurry and was driving to fast. not a problem for it.

Enjoy the new baler!


----------



## Rodney R

Can't go wrong with a 575, or whatever they call the new model - make sure it IS the new model, and not a 575 leftover. The new ones are being built, and we'll more than likely have 2 of them for next season. I think we've had about 6-8 575's, and they've all baled day in and out very well. We run them about 3 years and get new ones - between 75k and 100k bales. They would easily go twice as long. In comparison to the JD348...... there is no comparison, the NH is built SO much heavier, and better.

Rodney


----------



## HaySweden

We use a Case inliner, 8545, and a NH570. The 570 is almost the same as the 575, slightly lighter gearbox and smaller pickup. The 570 bales more hay per hour than the inliner. The bales are better fromo the inliner, unless you put it on a dryer, then the 570 is better as the inliner bales don't let air flow through, at same density.

We bale 35000 bales wet grass (45% dry matter) with the NH, and the 570 does not work well when moist and .... fine, leafy hay. The grass wraps round the axles in the feeder forks. We look to buy another inliner or (more likely) a Welger.


----------



## Guest

Welcome Hay Sweden!

If you get a chance I would like to see a pic of wrapping small square bales. It sounds very interesting.

Around my part of the country we usally don't bale above 20%. We do have trouble in the midwest with high humidity most of the summer and can get rain every 3 or 4 days.

HHM


----------



## HaySweden

Hoosier Hay Man said:


> Welcome Hay Sweden!
> 
> If you get a chance I would like to see a pic of wrapping small square bales. It sounds very interesting.
> 
> Around my part of the country we usally don't bale above 20%. We do have trouble in the midwest with high humidity most of the summer and can get rain every 3 or 4 days.
> 
> HHM


Here are two pics of machinery; the danish is new, and advanced, will make 80-100 bales/hour. About 56000 $

The tellefsdal is more common, will make about 30/hour, cost 5000$ used.

Proffesional producers use 3-4 wrappers for one baler and make bales about 30 inch long, weghing 45-70 kg.

We use another method; we put smaller (22 inch, 25 kg) in second compator and in bags, that we heat seal. That way we get higher output (300 bales/hour) and better quality = less return/complaints.

http://www.pomi.dk/index.php?lang=1&id=21
http://atl.nu/radisar/?a=37273&q=tellefsdal
http://www.katslosa-agro.se/Dokument/Jo01-15.pdf


----------

